# hummingbird flight



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been dying to start this!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

see mommy I CAN paint normal things!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm loving this










have to learn how to make the wings look more... flappy


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking really nice.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thank you terry I can't believe how much I'm enjoying painting nice things!!!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

i didn't even realize I could get enjoyment from painting animals and birds till this last week


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

FIN~


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

The horror. The poor hummingbird can't get any nectar from those closed flowers.

Beautiful work meli.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You can add an attack helicopter.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

moar colors pretty plix XD


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That is beautiful @meli :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

You have a wonderful talent. :vs_love:


----------

